# Who is Karen and why is the cat mad at her?



## butterknucket

Someone needs to shed some light on this.


----------



## laristotle

you have to ask the cats


----------



## laristotle




----------



## butterknucket

Cats usually just growl at me and bite my heels.


----------



## torndownunit

Karen is the term for the bored soccer mom with the 'can I see the manager' haircut.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


> Cats usually just growl at me and bite my heels.


You're lucky that's all they do.


----------



## Electraglide




----------



## Electraglide

Soccer Mom.








Breakfast of champions.


----------



## Electraglide




----------



## laristotle




----------



## reckless toboggan




----------



## Electraglide

If you have a problem with cats and small furry animals you might not want to go here.


----------



## colchar

Electraglide said:


> Soccer Mom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breakfast of champions.



That gives me yowzers in my trousers.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Electraglide

They must be looking for Karen.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


>


1968 hairstyle with a pretty mouth. Sloe Gin anyone?


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket

We need to start a band called Karen.

Our first album will be called, 'I'd like to speak to the manager.'


----------



## laristotle

butterknucket said:


> We need to start a band called Karen.


taken


----------



## Verne

The EMO version of the song would be "why won't the manage see me"


----------



## butterknucket

Then we'll have to be called The Karens.


----------



## Electraglide

Ask these guys first


----------



## Electraglide

You could call the band Karen and the Pussy Cats but Josie might get a bit upset about that.


----------



## butterknucket

Electraglide said:


> You could call the band Karen and the Pussy Cats but Josie might get a bit upset about that.


Karen's Pussy?


----------



## Electraglide

Only if they copy The Ladybirds


----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


> Karen's Pussy?


Did you google that name before you posted?


----------



## butterknucket

Electraglide said:


> Did you google that name before you posted?


No, but I know there's a better pic of the Ladybirds.


----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


> No, but I know there's a better pic of the Ladybirds.


There were at least 3 or 4 different Ladybirds, from England, the States and Denmark.




Benny Hill fans should remember these girls.
The Danish band opened for The New Yardbirds in the late 60s.


----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## allthumbs56

Apparently Karen does not restrict herself to cats ..............


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Verne

I was thinking more like the cat is thinking "Why is my staff serving me vegetables?!?". His face is like........WTF?!


----------



## laristotle




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> View attachment 275728


She said $30 and you gave her $10?


----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


>


Hey, sharing the cat is better than no cat at all....(my first divorce).


----------



## Electraglide

Or both.


----------



## butterknucket

Electraglide said:


> Or both.


That me!


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## dtsaudio

Laristotle, you have too much time on your hands


----------



## laristotle

retired


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> retired


----------



## laristotle




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Electraglide

Something for you Karen


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


> View attachment 277490


Please keep these coming. My subordinate, Karen, who sits beside me gets a great kick out of them.


----------



## Electraglide

Milkman said:


> Please keep these coming. My subordinate, Karen, who sits beside me gets a great kick out of them.


Most people would say co-worker


----------



## Electraglide




----------



## Milkman

Electraglide said:


> Most people would say co-worker


A co-worker is a general term that would include superiors, subordinates and those at the same level.

My term was accurate.

Inappropriate? I don't see how.


----------



## Electraglide




----------



## Electraglide

Milkman said:


> A co-worker is a general term that would include superiors, subordinates and those at the same level.
> 
> My term was accurate.
> 
> Inappropriate? I don't see how.


Never said it was inappropriate just as soon as I saw the post Arte came to mind. To some tho the term subordinate would mean inferior and needs to be put in their place. And the term superior means they think they're better than others. Sort of like a Lance Jack in the eyes of a SecndLooey. Glad I never worked in a situation like that.


----------



## Milkman

Electraglide said:


> Never said it was inappropriate just as soon as I saw the post Arte came to mind. To some tho the term subordinate would mean inferior and needs to be put in their place. And the term superior means they think they're better than others. Sort of like a Lance Jack in the eyes of a SecndLooey. Glad I never worked in a situation like that.


Well, there are those who like the "participation trophy" paradigm and those who recognize and accept the hierarchical reality of society.

For the most part I've been fortunate to work in a company where those in positions of authority over me have been very deserving of my respect. Those subordinate to me have mine as well.

It's just a word. I work in partnership with my colleagues.

There, better?


----------



## jb welder

You guys are allowed to surf the webz on your breaks?


----------



## Electraglide

jb welder said:


> You guys are allowed to surf the webz on your breaks?


Unless you're on a constant break, then what do you do. 


Milkman said:


> Well, there are those who like the "participation trophy" paradigm and those who recognize and accept the hierarchical reality of society.
> 
> For the most part I've been fortunate to work in a company where those in positions of authority over me have been very deserving of my respect. Those subordinate to me have mine as well.
> 
> It's just a word. I work in partnership with my colleagues.
> 
> There, better?


I guess that's one of the differences between a career and a job. I've never had a career, thank god, I've just had jobs. Just a number on a time card and paycheck every two weeks. Respect has nothing to do with it. I've had a few bosses I've given some respect to but that's never had anything to do with the job. It's who they are outside of work. Almost all my jobs have been in places with normally less than 10 people working there. That's the way I like it. And I guess the 'society' I've lived and worked in is much different than yours. So be it.


----------



## Milkman

Electraglide said:


> Unless you're on a constant break, then what do you do.
> 
> I guess that's one of the differences between a career and a job. I've never had a career, thank god, I've just had jobs. Just a number on a time card and paycheck every two weeks. Respect has nothing to do with it. I've had a few bosses I've given some respect to but that's never had anything to do with the job. It's who they are outside of work. Almost all my jobs have been in places with normally less than 10 people working there. That's the way I like it. And I guess the 'society' I've lived and worked in is much different than yours. So be it.


Well I'm pretty happy to call what I have a career. Yes, there's more to it than just money.

I've had "jobs". For me, this is much better.


----------



## vadsy

Milkman said:


> Inappropriate? I don't see how.


totally appropriate. totally makes sense. says much about you, sorta like a Freudian slip


----------



## Electraglide

Milkman said:


> Well I'm pretty happy to call what I have a career. Yes, there's more to it than just money.
> 
> I've had "jobs". For me, this is much better.


If you make it this far west I'll buy you a beer. Me, I'll have a coffee or a coke.


----------



## Milkman

vadsy said:


> totally appropriate. totally makes sense. says much about you, sorta like a Freudian slip


Oh how deep. 

Your penetrating wisdom continues to impress.

LMAO


----------



## Milkman

Electraglide said:


> If you make it this far west I'll buy you a beer. Me, I'll have a coffee or a coke.


I think we’ll have to both stick to coffee.

I’m not much of a drinker.


----------



## vadsy

Milkman said:


> Oh how deep.
> 
> Your penetrating wisdom continues to impress.
> 
> LMAO


I'm a deep penetrator


----------



## Electraglide

Milkman said:


> I think we’ll have to both stick to coffee.
> 
> I’m not much of a drinker.


I haven't had alcohol since 2005, I can't afford to start again now......coffee works.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## vadsy




----------



## laristotle




----------



## vadsy

laristotle said:


>


that cat looks autistic


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## laristotle

butterknucket said:


>


Must use a graaff generator instead of a hair dryer. lol


----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


>


Looks like one of those high priced dolls out of Japan to me.


----------



## Electraglide

Forget the cat, I want a Rabbit.


----------



## butterknucket

I still haven't seen that movie.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle

where karen came from


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## vadsy




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## vadsy




----------



## vadsy




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


> View attachment 279528


Ah tole im we already got one, LOL.


----------



## butterknucket

I'm having a good laugh at all these.


----------



## Electraglide

Tell me laristotle are you retired?








Yup.


----------



## laristotle

'Got nothing better to do?'
'Besides responding to stupid-ass comments? Nope.'


----------



## butterknucket

The Imahoe one was gold.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## MarkM

Where did the Karen Hair gals go?


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Verne




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Verne

That one is so horribly done it's funny !!!


----------



## Electraglide

*Put the cat down*
*Karen.*


----------



## Johnny Spune

Verne said:


>


Took me a minute...haha.. well done!


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide

*Karen wants the batteries back.*


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


>


One of our cats has a bit of “wildness” in him. He lives in the Christmas tree when it’s up.

You’ll see two little eyes staring out at you. A bit creepy.


----------



## oldjoat

cat actually lives in ottawa , eats at the table and hates salad.


----------



## Jimmy Fingers

Keep em coming guys
... hilarious!


----------



## jb welder




----------



## Electraglide

*Just wait a minute Karen! I'm not ready.*


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Verne




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Verne

laristotle said:


> View attachment 280590


Old school !!! My favourite now.


----------



## MarkM

K we lost the Karen content and it became kitty content?


----------



## laristotle




----------



## oldjoat

dang ! that's one old cat !


----------



## Electraglide

oldjoat said:


> dang ! that's one old cat !


----------



## Johnny Spune

laristotle said:


> View attachment 280708


LMAO!!!!
That just kills it! Lol!


----------



## High/Deaf

MarkM said:


> K we lost the Karen content and it became kitty content?


Yep, this thread became ........... 


wait for it .............


----------



## Electraglide

MarkM said:


> K we lost the Karen content and it became kitty content?


You can always read Karen's book.


----------



## MarkM

£#€% ya that's what I am talking about!


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## oldjoat

I'm a doctor , jim ... not a


----------



## dodgechargerfan




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Lincoln

we've got so much extra propane, they keep looking for ways to make plastic out of it. B#(*


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## dodgechargerfan




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Johnny Spune




----------



## zontar




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Johnny Spune

Hahahahaha! So awesome! Lmao!


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide




----------



## Jimmy Fingers

Keep em coming! Fucking hilarious.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Johnny Spune

Hahaha! My belly hurts from laughing!


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Verne




----------



## Verne




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## vadsy




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Johnny Spune

vadsy said:


>


That’s deep man....


----------



## vadsy

Johnny Spune said:


> That’s deep man....


exactly


----------



## Jim DaddyO

Johnny Spune said:


> That’s deep man....


That's what she said.


----------



## Johnny Spune

Jim DaddyO said:


> That's what she said.


Basaaaaaaahahahahahaha!!!!
Lmao!


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## keto

My gawd, I want to grump and say what a load of horsestuff, but a quarter of them are hilarious. Of course, another quarter is cultural references I am too out of date to understand, sigh.


----------



## oldjoat

then just grump when you can ... enjoy the ones you like and ignore the rest .
lotsa stuff I don't get , ( or want to ) 

sorry , gotta go for a sec ... "hey , get off my snow!"


----------



## Electraglide

oldjoat said:


> then just grump when you can ... enjoy the ones you like and ignore the rest .
> lotsa stuff I don't get , ( or want to )
> 
> sorry , gotta go for a sec ... "hey , get off my snow!"






 Punch line "It's my daughters hand writing!"


----------



## oldjoat

over here it was "Trudeau's a j*rk"
"DNA tested back to joe clark , but in Margaret's handwriting"


----------



## mhammer

Before my wife and I were moved in together, she had a room-mate with a cat that could rip your lungs out as soon as look at you or allow being petted. Its claws were deadly and something needed to be done about it. I was working in an animal research lab at the time, and spoke with the head veterinarian. I took his advice about dosage, scored some Nembutal, a syringe or two, and some hypodermic needles from our lab. The plan was to throw a towel on the cat, wrap it up, inject it, and while it was out use the nail-clippers the vet loaned me, to render the animal approachable again.

Part A of the plan worked like a charm. We got it wrapped in the towel, and I did the injection. Everything went smoothly, and we waited for the Nembutal to render the animal unconscious so we could take our time doing a careful nail-trimming. Unfortunately, the hypodermics I had scored from our lab were of a length appropriate to injecting rats, and not long enough to go below the skin and fat layers in the cat. The gauge was fine and didn't hurt the animal, but the cat walked around drunk for a few days, and my wife's room-mate thought I had done some irreversible nerve damage to the animal. What happened was that the drug was sitting lodged between fat layers, and exerting a slow-release effect that kept it continuously drowsy but not knocked out. Happily, the drowsiness subdued it enough that we could apply the towel wrap and do the necessary nail-trimming without suffering injuries or harming the animal. And within 48hrs, post-injection, the animal was right as rain and eligible for domestication.


----------



## Electraglide

*Hey Karen, leave my little cousin alone.....and close your mouth.*








You could swallow a fly.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## butterknucket

The one with the umpire is still one of the funniest things I've seen in a _*long*_ time, and I'm not putting that lightly.


----------



## Johnny Spune




----------



## Electraglide

Johnny Spune said:


> View attachment 283766


Told you not too eat the food.


----------



## Johnny Spune

Haha. Yes. That’s one scary place.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Sneaky

laristotle said:


>


My cat: Let me in, I want to go out again.


----------



## oldjoat

almost any cat ... he was just checking in on you to make sure you didn't fall asleep on the job ...

"the cat and his personal servants live here"


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## knight_yyz




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> View attachment 284368


Go for the juggler Morris.


----------



## Electraglide

*I'm outta here Karen.*


----------



## oldjoat

had a cat that could do doorknobs also ... 

paw over paw and use the back feet to push off the door casing and run across the door to twist open .

got him to use the toilet , but could never get him to flush ... 
made it to 21 years.


----------



## Sneaky




----------



## Milkman

Karen is not a factor in this post, but one of my cats claims the tree each year and lives there for the two weeks or so until it goes back into storage.


----------



## Verne




----------



## Verne




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Lincoln

Here's my cat in the tree picture.









This guy is a real handfull (sh1thead). An actual attack cat, he will attack strangers and even family members not living with us when they come for a visit. No one is safe.
Makes it real hard to find a cat-sitter when we go away for a few days.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide




----------



## Dorian2

A bit OT, but I watched the Netflix show called Don't F**k with Cats last night. Not crazy how it was put together but highly recommended.


----------



## Electraglide

Not too sure where the cat is.


----------



## jb welder

laristotle said:


> View attachment 285264


And that's before he even had his 'beauty mark' on his face.


----------



## High/Deaf

Dorian2 said:


> A bit OT, but I watched the Netflix show called Don't F**k with Cats last night. Not crazy how it was put together but highly recommended.


As for cat flicks, I really enjoyed 'Keanu'.


----------



## Dorian2

High/Deaf said:


> As for cat flicks, I really enjoyed 'Keanu'.


Oh. Haha. This is far from a mere cute little cat flick. Title is a bit click baity with regards to what it's actually about. But that Keanu looks pretty cool. I'll try to check that out.


----------



## laristotle

High/Deaf said:


> As for cat flicks ..


----------



## jb welder

Dorian2 said:


> Oh. Haha. This is far from a mere cute little cat flick. Title is a bit click baity with regards to what it's actually about. But that Keanu looks pretty cool. I'll try to check that out.


Speaking of cats in film, the reviews for the new 'Cats' flick are pretty scathing. The best one I read was a very simple "congratulations to dogs".


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> View attachment 285460


You have to include a link. Depending on how you feel you might want your ad blocker on.....I don't but that's ok. 
Watch Fritz the Cat (1972) Full Movie Online Free | M4ufree 123 Movies | M4uHD.net


----------



## Electraglide

jb welder said:


> Speaking of cats in film, the reviews for the new 'Cats' flick are pretty scathing. The best one I read was a very simple "congratulations to dogs".


I don't believe in reviews. Might go see it or wait to see if I can watch it on m4uhd.net. I'm waiting for these guys to appear. 
‘Fabulous Furry Freak Brothers’ Set As Adult Toon Series With ‘Workaholics’ Duo – Deadline


----------



## laristotle

Electraglide said:


> I'm waiting for these guys to appear.


So am I


----------



## laristotle




----------



## oldjoat

sounds like one of my ex bosses ...
can you come in for a couple of hours to fix a small problem with a client on saturday morning ?
when you get there it turns into "and don't leave until its all finished and they're happy" ... some 16 hrs later .

next time I got the call , it was , "sorry , I'm out of town this weekend ... call one of the other techs ... gotta go "
and then the call 20 minutes after that, leaving an angry message on the answering machine.
" it's an important client and I want you to get your ass down there right away , no excuses !"
monday rolled around and he's ripping ...
told him I was out of town, just as I told him, and didn't get back till late sunday night ( fishing was good in the lake  )
so how could I know he called back after I left ? turns out everyone else he called , turned him down too.

after that it was "always let it go to the answering machine" when his number showed up after regular work hours .
lotsa kids tournaments , friends dropped by and we went out , a movie night , grocery shopping , etc.


----------



## Verne




----------



## knight_yyz




----------



## chuck_zc

My cat, Chewy, auditioning for the part of cat-plate...


----------



## vadsy




----------



## Verne




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Johnny Spune

laristotle said:


> View attachment 289366


Bam! Bam! Bam ba lam bam Bam!!!


----------



## Jimmy Fingers

ROFLMAO! You guys are killing me!


----------



## Doug Gifford

Electraglide said:


> small furry animals


----------



## Johnny Spune

Jimmy Fingers said:


> ROFLMAO! You guys are killing me!


That last one made me laugh out loud in a public place. 
Laristotle is the king! All hail Laristotle!!!


----------



## Jimmy Fingers

Johnny Spune said:


> That last one made me laugh out loud in a public place.
> Laristotle is the king! All hail Laristotle!!!


Lol...air freshener. I'm still laughing. All hail Laristotle! We are not worthy!


----------



## Sneaky

This thread delivers!


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Doug Gifford

laristotle said:


> View attachment 289878


chesterfield


----------



## zontar




----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> View attachment 289896


Yugo Girl


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> View attachment 289878


Bed


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Jimmy Fingers

LOL...that fucking cat has all the answers.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## butterknucket

I was at Walmart a while ago returning something. I was waiting in line at the customer service desk, and when it got to my turn, the young kid behind the counter picked up the phone. He was talking in the stereotypical Simpsons crackily voice. He answered to the (presumed) woman on the phone, "You'd like to speak to the manager?"

I wanted to interupt and ask, "Is that Karen?," but I didn't.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Granny Gremlin

Suggested article on my browser home page this morning (I blame you guys):

Karen: The anti-vaxxer soccer mom with speak-to-the-manager hair, explained


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## zontar

laristotle said:


>


I'm not a cat person, I prefer dogs--but everyone I've ever known that has a cat, when you visit either you forget they have one because you never see it, or
it's underfoot all the time.
Never anywhere in between.


----------



## Electraglide

Both ways work.....sometimes at the same time.


----------



## jb welder

Electraglide said:


> Both ways work.....sometimes at the same time.


As far as I know, we still have laws against that in this country.


----------



## Electraglide

jb welder said:


> As far as I know, we still have laws against that in this country.


Not if you use grandpa the same way as some people use Boomer......or are you talking about the cat?


----------



## jb welder

Electraglide said:


> Not if you use grandpa the same way as some people use Boomer......or are you talking about the cat?


I doubt people using the term that way would get that tat, but who knows.


----------



## Electraglide

jb welder said:


> I doubt people using the term that way would get that tat, but who knows.


I don't. I've seen tats like that with various names in the rocker over the years. I've been called Gramps....among other things....for probably 20 years or more by people and I've known a few guys that go by that name. As far as the ones using that term, well those are the same ones who use Boomer and call older people that.....usually between the ages of 20 and 40 or so and a lot of times as a term of disrespect.


----------



## Verne




----------



## MarkM

Verne said:


>


That's funny!

I live in a rural community and have feral cats that I built a hut for, I feed them every second day to keep them around and keep the rodents down.

If I forget to feed them they look in the window just like that and they are mostly black.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Verne




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Jimmy Fingers

butterknucket said:


>


Real cool Cat ...man


----------



## Sneaky




----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## GuitarT




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


>


After what you go thru for a colonoscopy it would take all of those to do the job. Dog owners could be really lucky.


----------



## Verne




----------



## laristotle




----------



## vadsy




----------



## Doug Gifford

vadsy said:


>


'bout time


----------



## oldjoat

tabby paw pie


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide




----------



## Electraglide

oldjoat said:


> tabby paw pie


Puts a different perspective on Cat Chow.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## chuck_zc

Stole this one from Facebook


----------



## MarkM

laristotle said:


> View attachment 304832


That is a bit disturbing, poor kitty!


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Tarbender




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## butterknucket

laristotle said:


> View attachment 319558


Send that picture to ZVex and see if they'll use it on a pedal.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Diablo

laristotle said:


> View attachment 272182


the funny thing about that pic is, anecdotally speaking, that's the hairstyle it seemed that every older white woman who was in a relationship with a black guy had.


----------



## laristotle

Diablo said:


> that's the hairstyle it seemed


Tired of having their ponytails held like riding reins?


----------



## colchar

http://imgur.com/a/7uJr5oI


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> Tired of having their ponytails held like riding reins?


That's what ears are for.....hair comes out too easy.


----------



## Electraglide




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide




----------



## laristotle

twat did you say?
i cunt hear you.
i have an ear infucktion.


----------



## JBFairthorne

S.O.S. Killer movie.


----------



## brokentoes




----------



## Verne




----------



## laristotle




----------



## zontar

laristotle said:


> View attachment 334012


After being on another forum I had a feeling I'd see this picture here.


----------



## Electraglide

Verne said:


> View attachment 330864


Goes from 'pump kin' to


laristotle said:


> View attachment 334012


Pumpkin.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide




----------



## GuitarT




----------



## colchar

laristotle said:


> View attachment 336134


I don't know why I find that one so funny.


----------



## tomee2

For all the other dads out there wondering what f#$k is going on here....



https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.knowyourmeme.com/memes/woman-yelling-at-a-cat


----------



## chuck_zc




----------



## Sneaky




----------



## Electraglide

tomee2 said:


> For all the other dads out there wondering what f#$k is going on here....
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.knowyourmeme.com/memes/woman-yelling-at-a-cat


Damn, there's a Smudge on the screen so things might be a little blurry which figures 'cause he's from Ottawa.


----------



## tomee2

Electraglide said:


> Damn, there's a Smudge on the screen so things might be a little blurry which figures 'cause he's from Ottawa.


Took you 2 months to come up with that? And for what? Poke fun of me, or Ottawa?


----------



## Electraglide

tomee2 said:


> Took you 2 months to come up with that? And for what? Poke fun of me, or Ottawa?


Both actually. Smudge I knew about from a while back when the thread started.


----------



## tomee2

Electraglide said:


> Both actually. Smudge I knew about from a while back when the thread started.


No idea what you're talking about. "Smudge" ? 
Any reason to make fun of me? Not sure how you know I'm from Ottawa, or why it matters. But whatever makes you happy at my expense, go for it.


----------



## laristotle

tomee2 said:


> No idea what you're talking about. "Smudge" ?


Smudge, is the name of the cat.
Did you not read the article that you linked?


----------



## tomee2

laristotle said:


> Smudge, is the name of the cat.
> Did you not read the article that you linked?


2 months ago I did. Long forgotten... But again..what's with the poking fun at me or Ottawa?


----------



## JBFairthorne

Lighten up Francis.


----------



## allthumbs56

tomee2 said:


> No idea what you're talking about. "Smudge" ?
> Any reason to make fun of me? Not sure how you know I'm from Ottawa, or why it matters. But whatever makes you happy at my expense, go for it.


Nothing to do with you.









Woman yelling at cat meme: His name is Smudge, he's from Ottawa and he hates salad


The Ottawa owner of a white cat named Smudge who became a famous internet meme is sharing his origin story.



www.ctvnews.ca


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide

tomee2 said:


> No idea what you're talking about. "Smudge" ?
> Any reason to make fun of me? Not sure how you know I'm from Ottawa, or why it matters. But whatever makes you happy at my expense, go for it.


You don't know who Smudge is? Smudge is the main character, the cat and guess where the cat lives.








Woman yelling at cat meme: His name is Smudge, he's from Ottawa and he hates salad


The Ottawa owner of a white cat named Smudge who became a famous internet meme is sharing his origin story.



www.ctvnews.ca




As far as poking fun at you goes, until I commented on your post you didn't even enter the picture let alone where you're from. Nothing was at your expense, just a pun about the Smudge on the screen being from Ottawa.


GuitarT said:


>


Hey mhammer.....you been visiting Smudge and leaving him something to play with?


----------



## tomee2

JBFairthorne said:


> Lighten up Francis.


Jeez I needed that - Thanks!


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Electraglide

She's worse than Mrs Weasley


----------



## SWLABR

Just had dental surgery, limited to "soft foods" for a few days. Had never seen this thread, so I was going through the pages on my lunch. Now I have to clean soup off my keyboard and screen!!! God these were fun!


----------



## MarkM

@SWLABR 
All 20 pages?


----------



## Wardo

laristotle said:


> Smudge, is the name of the cat.


I was wondering if it was another name for Trudough and that triggered the Oshawa or Ottawa or whatever it is reaction .. Trudough owns GMC or was that the MacDonald guy .. lol


----------



## SWLABR

MarkM said:


> @SWLABR
> All 20 pages?


Slow day


----------



## Jim Wellington

Fuck Bernie...


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Jim Wellington




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Sneaky




----------



## spacebard




----------



## spacebard




----------



## DrumBob

laristotle said:


> View attachment 272182


That is just about the worst haircut on a woman I can imagine, all shaved up the back and long in front and sides, It looks incredibly dumb, and now, so out of style, and yet, I still see women around here sporting that look. 

There is a lady meteorologist on a local TV station here who had here hair like that for a long time and now, she's let it grow out into a longer style, and she looks great.


----------



## Johnny Spune

Found on river rocks by Saskatchewan River courtesy strwbrrygoose.


----------



## LouisFNCyphre

Lulu > Smudge. Change my mind.


----------



## Verne




----------



## SWLABR

My dad lives in (semi) rural Niagara. Been on the road 30+ years. It’s certainly more built up residentially now, but still a lot of fruit farmers and one chicken operation.
He got a note dropped in his mailbox asking everyone on the road to call the Ministry of Agriculture to complain about the smell of the chicken sh*t and the amount of flies caused by said Chicken Operation.

Author of the letter??? An actual Karen!!! I laughed so hard.

Attached pic, mostly cut off and not 100% readable, but it’s real.










My dad is not doing anything about it. Yes, if the wind blows the right way we get a wiff, and the flies have been worse in the last couple of years, but “That guy has been here making a living long before I moved in. Her too I’d imagine”.

Good on ya Dad!


----------



## Waterlouis




----------



## Waterlouis




----------



## Jimmy Fingers

Waterlouis said:


>


I don't understand how police officers have the patience they do these days. I would have charged her with obstruction and let her fight it out in court. KAREN!


----------



## cheezyridr

Waterlouis said:


>


i don't think the title of "karen" is accurate. she's not asking for the manager. she's trying to use her status in an unethical fashion. i bet the officers made their division proud in that video. i don't think it could have been handled any better than they did. although it's common practice for small time officials to try and use their influence this way, it's wrong, and i hope she sees consequences for it.


----------



## Waterlouis

cheezyridr said:


> i don't think the title of "karen" is accurate. she's not asking for the manager. she's trying to use her status in an unethical fashion. i bet the officers made their division proud in that video. i don't think it could have been handled any better than they did. although it's common practice for small time officials to try and use their influence this way, it's wrong, and i hope she sees consequences for it.


Somehow the video ended up on the local news (hmmm....) and that's when the roof fell in on her. She ended up resigning over it so I guess you can say, 'justice was served, Caren'. Yah, that's how she spelled Karen, with a C (makes me think of a word that rhymes with 'hunt'. Still a 'Karen' though.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## SWLABR




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------

